# carsiding woes



## cibula11 (Feb 12, 2007)

I am installing carsiding in my attic on the ceiling.  I am having difficulty attaching them together.  I have a rubber mallet that I use to tap one piece into another.  The problem is that when I pound on the tongue it flattens out and makes it very difficult to attach the next piece.  Any ideas to make it easier?


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello Cibula:
You can use a short piece of the siding to put on the tounge and hammer against. The groove will protect the next tounge. 
Another thing I use is to nail a 2' piece to the framing member and pry with it; again using a block to protect the tounge. Then, light tapping  (with your rubber mallet) along the surface of a joint will help it to settle in place.
Glenn


----------



## cibula11 (Feb 12, 2007)

genious....thanks.  I will give it a whirl.


----------

